# 3 News article - Electric vehicles could spark huge savings for NZ



## linz (May 18, 2008)

Posted a message but hasnt appeared on the site yet...


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

linz said:


> Posted a message but hasnt appeared on the site yet...


I saw your message when I replied yesterday.


----------

